# 

## zorby

Witam , przymierzam się do wykostkowania podjazdu wybór padł chyba na LIBET lub semmelrock jeszce dokładnie nie wiem, zastanawia mnie tylko jedno z tego co widze ich kostki są barwione tylko z góry ( kiedyś widywałem całe kolorowe kostki na całej grubości) teraz tylko powierzchnia , jak myslicie jak wyglada trwałość takiego rozwiązania? nie bdzie to tak  ze za powiedzmy 10 lat poprzeciera się to i z pod czerwonych kostek wyjdzie szary beton??

Z pozdrowieniami
Rafał

----------


## twister718

Wszystkie kostki tak sie szybko nie scieraja, marne szanse abys doczekal kiedy sie zedrze, no chyba ze warunki beda takie ze cos bedzie jezdzilo i tarlo to nie ma mocnych na kostke, zman duzego producenta ktory ma nie tylko wierzchnia warstwe barwiona i nie jest to jakas stodolowa produkcja, kostka z atestami, jesliktos chcialby inf to na priv

----------


## Blechert

Kostki betonowe zwykle tracą swój pierwotny kolor. Ale w sumie to dobrze, bo potem nie są tak żarówiaste jak na początku :smile: 
Granit jest 4x twardszy od kostki betonowej.

----------


## panfotograf

Granit jest 4x twardszy od kostki betonowej - i ładnie się starzeje. Beton im starszy tym brzydszy. Jest jeszcze bruk klinkierowy, może nie aż tak trwały jak granit, ale za to gładki.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Nasza kostka ma dopiero 3 lata ale wygląda dokładnie tak, jak po ułożeniu. Kolor nie "bije po oczach" bo jest stonowany (libet piaskowy). 
Kamień naturalny jest najszlachetniejszym materiałem, ale niestety nie do każdego rodzaju architektury i nie do każdego krajobrazu pasuje.

----------


## edde

i nie do każdej kieszeni, szczególnie jak się pod Strzegomiem nie mieszka  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

U nas w mieście jakieś 8 lat temu miasto przy pewnej drodze którą często przemierzam porobiło chodniki z kostki barwionej tylko u góry, po 3 latach barwy już nie było widać widoczna tylko była po deszczu, w tamtym roku chodniki ponownie zostały zmienione na nowa kostkę bo ta 8 letnia już była w opłakanym stanie.

----------


## panfotograf

> U nas w mieście jakieś 8 lat temu miasto przy pewnej drodze którą często przemierzam porobiło chodniki z kostki barwionej tylko u góry, po 3 latach barwy już nie było widać widoczna tylko była po deszczu, w tamtym roku chodniki ponownie zostały zmienione na nowa kostkę *bo ta 8 letnia już była w opłakanym stanie*.


I tu mamy podsumowanie tematu watku: *kostka brukowa betonowa trwałość* 
Kupujecie badziewie (bo trochę taniej), a potem płaczecie że kolor wyblakł, jak i czym ją zaimpregnować, jak ją umyć, zamiast zrobić raz a dobrze z bruku granitowego lub klinkierowego.
W Łodzi jest cała ulica wyłożona cegłą klinkierową i od kiedy pamiętam (czyli od 30 lat) taka była, a tak na moje oko to jest jeszcze cegła przedwojenna.

----------


## bladyy78

Jak kogoś stać to pewnie wyłoży granitem czy klinkierem, kostka to jest jakaś alternatywa. Zamiast kłaść beznadzieje płytki chodnikowe ludzie kładą  kostkę. Przy domach kostka się tak nie zużywa jak w miejscach w których jest intensywnie użytkowana. Dodam że u nas teraz miasto ulice boczne wykłada kostka zamiast asfaltem.

----------


## panfotograf

Cegła klinkierowa (lub bruk granitowy) z ułożeniem, podzielona przez lata użytkowania wychodzi *taniej* niż betonowa.
Ale do takiego wniosku dochodzi się dopiero po 10 latach użytkowania kostki betonowej

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

panfotograf - z pewnością masz rację. Niestety kostka idzie często w ostatnim etapie budowy, kiedy wszystko wydaje się potwornie drogie, bo kosztorysy inwestorskie z reguły uwzględniają koszt zagospodarowania otoczenia domu jakąś wesoło niską kwotą   :wink:

----------


## panfotograf

Tys prowda!
Ja jestem zwolennikiem - zrobić raz i przez 30 lat nie poprawiać

----------


## Blechert

Jedni nie mają nawet na najtańszą kostkę a drudzy po 2 latach mówią: betonowy bruk na przemiał, teraz kładziemy granit...

----------


## Basiaw

> Nasza kostka ma dopiero 3 lata ale wygląda dokładnie tak, jak po ułożeniu. Kolor nie "bije po oczach" bo jest stonowany (libet piaskowy).


Mymyk, jaki rodzaj kostki wybraliście? My właśnie czekamy na projekt, który robi dla nas projektantka wspólpracująca z Libet i główną kostka ma być Via Castello - kasztanowe i pastello, plus uzupełnienia gdzie trzeba z drobnej kostki, np. Romano.
Podoba nam się ta jasna kostka, ale trochę się boimy, czy podjazd w takim kolorze nie będzie po jakimś czasie paskudny, znowu robić wszystko z ciemnej, kasztanowej, to trochę "ciężko". 
Ciekawa jestem projektu, co nam projektantka zaproponuje, ale chętnie poznam opinie osób użytkujących tę kostkę.

pozdrawiam
Basia

----------


## Janek1979

Kwestia jeszcze tego, czy po np. 10 latach użytkowania takiej jasnej kostki brukowej nawet przy używaniu tego universalu, o którym wspominasz nie będzie jakiś dużych śladów "zużycia" tejże kostki. Chodzi mi o to, że różnie może być z wytrzymałością tego materiału.

----------


## Janek1979

No tak, jeśli producent jest renomowany to i jakość produktu powinna być dobra, ale z tym to bywa różnie niestety. Pozbruk z tego co mi się wydaję większość produktów pokrywa tymi powłokami.

----------

